# Vitamin D



## lemmink (Jun 15, 2007)

http://patient.cancerconsultants.com/CancerNews.aspx?DocumentId=39975

Apparently vitamin D really helps your health! (& yeah, I did run out and buy some right after reading that article...)


----------



## Tina (Jun 15, 2007)

I've been taking it for several weeks now, after reading that it can help with inflammation and immune system stuff, both of which I have. Not sure if it's helping yet or not, because I'm having such stressful things going on right now that it's probably being counteracted by the stress. Given that it's a water soluble vitamin, and that women need lots of calcium anyway, it seems like a win-win regardless.


----------



## Missy9579 (Jun 15, 2007)

I had a vitamin D deficiency, and was given a prescription for it by my old endocrinologist. Something like 50,000 units in one pill twice a month...i should ask my current doctor if i still need it!


----------



## TearInYourHand (Jun 16, 2007)

Tina said:


> I've been taking it for several weeks now, after reading that it can help with inflammation and immune system stuff, both of which I have. Not sure if it's helping yet or not, because I'm having such stressful things going on right now that it's probably being counteracted by the stress. Given that it's a *water soluble vitamin*, and that women need lots of calcium anyway, it seems like a win-win regardless.



Tina, I just wanted to point out that Vitamin D is in fact fat soluble, not water soluble. Because of that, it can build up in your body and cause toxicity if you take too much. We just covered vitamin D toxicity in school (I'm in nursing school right now), and it is truly awful. 

The body can excrete water soluble vitamins in the urine, usually, so overdoses tend to be extreme or rare cases. Fat soluble vitamins (A,D, E, and K), are a different story, and can be toxic more easily. So be careful, everyone!


----------



## lemmink (Jun 17, 2007)

I think the upper level of Vitamin D toxicity is 2000ulm or whatever that measurement is a day... the recommendations the Canadians were giving were 1000 a day, if you don't get much sun or are dark skinned. I think that's okay to take, not sure tho...?


----------

